# How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness.



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

The first thing we need to do is pull the plastic cover off the the back of the plug that goes on the ECU and slide it as far away as possible.Then we need to pry the the two peice plug apart with a screw driver or knife.With a very small screwdriver you will then be able to swap some wires around on the plug.
Pin # 21 needs to be moved to #5 on the plug The wire that is in pin #5 gets soldered to pin #7 wire.Pin #17 gets moved to pin #15(full throttle switch).You need a jumper wire from #14 to #23.Pin#21 gets swapped to pin#20 on the plug.
Now you need two 3 wire plugs(one for throttle switch and one for the air temp sensor).You will also need some 3 wire throttle switches.
Now we need to chop off the airflow meter and throttle switches plugs.pull the #17 bl/bk wire and tape those to the existing throttle switch wires.This is pin#1 on the 3 wire plug for the new throttle switch plug.The br/w wire(pin 6 on ECU)is pin#2 on the new throttle switch.The r/bl wire(pin#11 on ECU)is pin#3 on the new throttle switch.
The bl/w wire from the old airflow meter plug(#9 on ECU) is now the new pin #2 on the air temp sensor plugThe bl/r wire(old airflow meter wire)needs to be soldered to pin #1 on the new air temp sensor(the wire that was moved from pin #21 to #5).The br/w wire from the old airflow meter(#6 at ECU)is pin #3 on the new air temp plug.
Now we need to bridge pin #6 and pin#1 on the ignition control unit(you don't need this unit for the G60).
It sounds very complicated,its not.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*

oh man...that is some sweet info...you rule psi... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (PAGTI91)*

Buy beer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be at hotel #1







.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*

no doubt...I'd say that info is worth at least two beers...I like to dress up for these events so I'll probably be wearing my favorite Transformers t-shirt...see you there...


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (PAGTI91)*

2 beers should cover breakfast.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*

i'm gonna quote you on that PSI if you don't object.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (mrkrad)*

Sure why the hell not.Do keep in mind that it was just a joke.I don't like to even think about beer until afternoon at the earliest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*

Is there a reason to do this if you already have the G60 harness? Also - seeing that I have the G60 harness - should I "delete" the wires/connectors that aren't being used?


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (Skaven)*

If you already have the G60 harness,then yes use that.These are some of the people that just got the ECU.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*

Had to dig this back up to ask a question....
I want to do the Digi I swap on my 83 GTi (soon to be turbo obviously), but it is waaay easier for me to get a Digi II setup and just buy the Digi I ECU later and rewire the connectors like you explained above.
So what Im asking is this:
What would be the downside of using the Digi II setup and simply buying a G60 ECU and modding the Digi II harness to work?
What, if any, things would I loose out on?
Thanks,
-Drew


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (EuroVeeDub)*

yea i'm definitly curious in that question too....


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (eurozex)*

There are so many diferent combinations of harness swaps that I could'nt even begin to start with info on every swap.I don't see why it would'nt work if you can get the digi2 to run properly,you should also be able to get the G60 to run as well.
On another note:I just got my G60 turbo 88(non CE)golf running using only this info.Yes it works very well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.
During the winter months(after OCT.)Ill be able to build any type of custom digifant harness you guys need for a small donation to my beer fund







.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (EuroVeeDub)*

Ditto What Euro Veedub just said......hey my first name is even the same








except its an 84.
So in the winer months do you think you could work with me on building a fuel system? I pay well. 
From what I can tell from the above info is I need these things to make a G60 injection system out of a digi 2 
1. a full Digi 2 system from a 88-92 golf, jetta, that would include the ignition system right? 
2. A G60 ECU ( do I need anything else G60?)
Would you consider helping me plan a fuel system? 


[Modified by citat3962, 11:38 AM 8-28-2002]


----------



## flatfourfanatic (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (citat3962)*

So helpme out here guys,
Digi 1?
Digi 2?
Whats the difference between the two?








Which system was fitted to what motor?


----------



## jassem99 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (flatfourfanatic)*

Digi 2 is the RV (with lambda) or PB (without lambda) harness to you and me. Batch fired injectors; flap-type airflow meter. 2E engine came with similar setup but sequential fired injectors I believe.
Digi 1 is what came on the G60 (PG & 1H). Internal 2(?) bar MAP sensor and intake temperature sensor (CO screw thingybob). Batch injectors.
Digi 3 is the ABF harness with its internal 1 bar MAP sensor, intake temp sensor near airbox and sequential injectors.


----------



## flatfourfanatic (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (jassem99)*

Okay cool that makes sense,now why would anyone want/need to convert one to another?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (flatfourfanatic)*

Digi1 works great with turbomixers...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (flatfourfanatic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Okay cool that makes sense,now why would anyone want/need to convert one to another?







[HR][/HR]​Boost.
sirhc, get your crap done already!


----------



## flatfourfanatic (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (need_a_VR6)*

So if you're only running NA,then can I assume Digi2 is ok?


----------



## kaninchen (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (flatfourfanatic)*

this sounds hella complicated... how much for you to make one for me?


----------



## BottlFedG60 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (kaninchen)*

Nice info. Everybody asking whats the diffrence and why is everyone switching. it the boost Damnit!







I did the whole harness swap but if i knew this before i woulda went this route. now im doing this all again in the rabb


----------



## kaninchen (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (BottlFedG60)*

bottlefed did you just splice in the ecu power supplies when you swapped the whole management? how was it?


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*

will this work if you have the CSW chip in your Digi II


----------



## kaninchen (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (VDUBman92)*

no way man... you dont use the digi 2 ecu... read closely


----------



## NYC_GLI (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (kaninchen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this sounds hella complicated... how much for you to make one for me?[HR][/HR]​Ditto. i have the digi2 harness.. i could easily get a digi1 computer somewhere.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (VDub_Lover)*

If you already have or can convert to digifant 2,then this will enable you to convert to digi1 G60.The only things you will need are ECU,air temp sensor,and injectors.


----------



## shift (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (flatfourfanatic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So if you're only running NA,then can I assume Digi2 is ok?







[HR][/HR]​my thoughts as well when i redue my gti 8 vale i wanna make some power but keep it na no charger or turbo jus somenice chipage an stuff whats better im not to clear on the digifarts yet


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (shift)*

ok well my question is this, i have al the fuel inection out of a wreck corrado that i have. so for what i heard to change the injection from digi2 to digi1 what u have to do is the following:
take the 4 white connectors out of the g60 fuse box, then take ur digi2 wireharness and then plug the g60 4 white connectors to your fuse box exaclty in the position the g60 had them right?? then off course, green tops, fpr, and grab the potentiometer out of the g60 and hook it up to ur fuse box in the same location where the g60 had it, and then you would have the whole harness and ecu and voila right???


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

I guarantee you digi-1 will kick the piss out of any digi-2 car







even n/a








the digi-2 contrary to name is like 5 years older than digi-1.


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (mrkrad)*

there it is


----------



## jueve grande (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (Iceman666)*

Great info guys, I am sick of digi 2


----------



## blue8v (Mar 29, 2003)

what's N/A north american? or somethin else. heh probably dumb question just not sure


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (blue8v)*

N/A is "not available", actually in this context it is "naturally aspirated", in other words no supercharger or boost, just sucking through an air filter into your motor.


----------



## blue8v (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi* »_Pin # 21 needs to be moved to #5 on the plug The wire that is in pin #5 gets soldered to pin #7 wire.Pin #17 gets moved to pin #15(full throttle switch).You need a jumper wire from #14 to #23.Pin#21 gets swapped to pin#20 on the plug.

you say pin 21 is moved to 5 but then u say it's swapped with #20. wtf?


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (psi)*


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (jassem99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jassem99* »_Digi 2 is the RV (with lambda) * or PB * (without lambda) harness to you and me. Batch fired injectors; flap-type airflow meter. 2E engine came with similar setup but sequential fired injectors I believe.
Digi 1 is what came on the G60 (PG & 1H). Internal 2(?) bar MAP sensor and intake temperature sensor (CO screw thingybob). Batch injectors.
Digi 3 is the ABF harness with its internal 1 bar MAP sensor, intake temp sensor near airbox and sequential injectors.

did you mean PF ?


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (CarStereoInstallerNJ)*

do u need a dig 1 maf or can u use the dig 2 maf ?


----------



## 1781cc (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (djmike1)*

Gonna dig this up again...








Is this for G60 digi1 only...or will it work for Cali digi1 too? I want to go to Cali digi1 from digi2 because I have an AMS'd digi1 ecu but I have digi2


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (blue8v)*

i will also ask this same question. about #21 and #20. and also #17 how can you use it if it got moved to #15


----------



## killercoupe (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (81golfcaddy)*

i to would like to know the answer to this question^


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: How to convert your digifant 2 to digi 1(G60)injection harness. (killercoupe)*

it is a mystery


----------



## killercoupe (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (ShavedRabbit)*

it is the same


----------



## skicey (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (ShavedRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShavedRabbit* »_
Now we need to bridge pin #6 and pin#1 on the ignition control unit(you don't need this unit for the G60). 


What is the ignition control unit and where is it?


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

you guys should just bite the bullet and buy a digi1 harness for 50 bucks.


----------



## skicey (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

Why do you move pin #21 twice.


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

exactly.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

let me throw this one in ther as well.Not all digi 1's came setup for boost guys. dont forget mk2's came digi 1 in cali but were not setup for boost but were still digi1's.so keep that in mind.to be honest i think this conversion is for the cali digi 1 and not the g60 but im not 100% sure.


_Modified by Racer16 at 4:47 PM 6-8-2006_


----------

